# Spain Newbee soon



## JuJuMN (Mar 8, 2011)

I am relocating to the Barcelona area from the US in June. I am looking for new friendships both spanish and english-speaking, as well as potential job leads. I am a licensed counselor in my home state but have no idea where to start here. Does anyone have any ideas where I can start? There seems to be so much involved in this process, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JuJuMN said:


> I am relocating to the Barcelona area from the US in June. I am looking for new friendships both spanish and english-speaking, as well as potential job leads. I am a licensed counselor in my home state but have no idea where to start here. Does anyone have any ideas where I can start? There seems to be so much involved in this process, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


hi & welcome

firstly, have you checked out the visa & work permit requirements?

you are flying the US flag, & if you are a US citizen you can't just turn up in Spain to live & work...........


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JuJuMN said:


> I am relocating to the Barcelona area from the US in June. I am looking for new friendships both spanish and english-speaking, as well as potential job leads. I am a licensed counselor in my home state but have no idea where to start here. Does anyone have any ideas where I can start? There seems to be so much involved in this process, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


WTF is a "licensed counselor" ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> WTF is a "licensed counselor" ?


WTF is WTF

Sorry couldn't resist, I also wondered what a Licensed Councelor is, local government maybe?

H


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> WTF is a "licensed counselor" ?


It's a stab in the dark but I think it is a Licensed Mental Health Counselor .


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

If you don't speak Catalan, I think you should start now.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> WTF is a "licensed counselor" ?


Could be an alcohol or drug counselor, which might come in handy for you.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Counse*ll*or covers all sorts these days, substance abuse, relationship, anger management etc, it seems in the UK that everyone has done some sort of course and are counsellors these days, lots of us nurses have done them at least, I prefer Gestalt over Person Centered myself 

If you are a counsellor you really do need to understand the language, the nuances and slang so without Spanish you will rely on ex pats and how many can afford the cost of sessions?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As xabiachica says, be sure you check out all legal requirements before you get your plane ticket. It's very, very, very difficult for Americans to work in Spain. As far as I know, you have to be "invited" to work here as there is no Spaniard or European that can cover the post you would fill...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Counse*ll*or covers all sorts these days, substance abuse, relationship, anger management etc, it seems in the UK that everyone has done some sort of course and are counsellors these days, lots of us nurses have done them at least, I prefer Gestalt over Person Centered myself
> 
> If you are a counsellor you really do need to understand the language, the nuances and slang so without Spanish you will rely on ex pats and how many can afford the cost of sessions?


I guess that there will not be a lot of call for him in Spain since most expats wouldn't bother with one and Americans, who are about the only ones who use that type of person, are not very prominent here! Maybe he should get in touch with the person who is looking for Americans in Majorca and possibly they could get together.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Brangus said:


> Could be an alcohol or drug counselor, which might come in handy for you.


Hardly - I neither drink nor use drugs - I'm not American!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Counse*ll*or covers all sorts these days, substance abuse, relationship, anger management etc, it seems in the UK that everyone has done some sort of course and are counsellors these days, lots of us nurses have done them at least, I prefer Gestalt over Person Centered myself
> 
> If you are a counsellor you really do need to understand the language, the nuances and slang so without Spanish you will rely on ex pats and how many can afford the cost of sessions?


Bob, If you're going for UK spelling - counsellor instead of counselor - then you want a person-centred one, not cent_e_red !!!

I know, there is no F in pedant ...

Weather was nice in Cardiff btw, had a great time, but see what you mean about the traffic!


----------



## JuJuMN (Mar 8, 2011)

*thank you*



xabiachica said:


> hi & welcome
> 
> firstly, have you checked out the visa & work permit requirements?
> 
> you are flying the US flag, & if you are a US citizen you can't just turn up in Spain to live & work...........


First off thank you for the "welcome" and "hello". Yes, I have all of that underway, so I think I'm in pretty good shape with that.

I appreciate your time.


----------



## JuJuMN (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for all the constructive remarks. The guess of "mental health counselor-alcohol and drug" is correct, sorry to those who couldn't understand it.

So, what I gather from some of the posts, this is not an "in demand" profession, so I will continue to explore options.

Thank you.


----------



## JuJuMN (Mar 8, 2011)

First off, I'm a "she" not a "he". Secondly, you seem to have an issue with Americans and psychotherapists so I'd prefer you not to respond to my posts. Be well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JuJuMN said:


> Thank you for all the constructive remarks. The guess of "mental health counselor-alcohol and drug" is correct, sorry to those who couldn't understand it.
> 
> So, what I gather from some of the posts, this is not an "in demand" profession, so I will continue to explore options.
> 
> Thank you.


As I'm sure you know there are so many forms of councellors these days, so I guess its was a good guess dont you think!? There arent many jobs in Spain at the moment and sadly it has one of the highest unemployment figures in Europe. But if your Spanish is totally fluent and you have all the necessary paperwork then maybe apply for a few positions and see how it goes. At least being a councellor suggests that you have patience, should come across as friendly, kind and someone that people can talk to, all of which may help, so hopefully that will help you in your search.

We wish you all the best

Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JuJuMN said:


> First off thank you for the "welcome" and "hello". Yes, I have all of that underway, so I think I'm in pretty good shape with that.
> 
> I appreciate your time.


would you be prepared to share how?


we often get US citizens asking how to move here without a company transfer/sponsor/marriage & it would be helpful if we could point them in the right direction


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JuJuMN said:


> First off, I'm a "she" not a "he". Secondly, you seem to have an issue with Americans and psychotherapists so I'd prefer you not to respond to my posts. Be well.


Unfortunately a lot of your predecessors come on here and even come to Europe and other parts of the world thinking that the locals will welcome them with open arms thinking that they are god's gift to the rest of the world as they scatter sticks of chewing gum and nylon stockings about. They have soured the cream for the many of you who may be quite genuine.

As others have said, jobs here are scarce and pseudo professions have little hope outside the pseudo reality that seems to exist in parts of the USA, I'm sorry if this gets up your nose, but it is a fact and there are very few manufacturers of psychiatrists couches on this side of the pond! If you have a *real* profession for which there is a demand here, then you will be OK, if not, make sure you have a return ticket.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Unfortunately a lot of your predecessors come on here and even come to Europe and other parts of the world thinking that the locals will welcome them with open arms thinking that they are god's gift to the rest of the world as they scatter sticks of chewing gum and nylon stockings about. They have soured the cream for the many of you who may be quite genuine.
> 
> As others have said, jobs here are scarce and pseudo professions have little hope outside the pseudo reality that seems to exist in parts of the USA, I'm sorry if this gets up your nose, but it is a fact and there are very few manufacturers of psychiatrists couches on this side of the pond! If you have a *real* profession for which there is a demand here, then you will be OK, if not, make sure you have a return ticket.


 Somebody got out of bed the wrong side! This is 2011 not 1941.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, chill Baldi, you're posting to someone who you dont even know. So show some manners and courteousness, otherwise you'll give us Brits a bad name 

Jo xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JuJuMN said:


> Thank you for all the constructive remarks. The guess of "mental health counselor-alcohol and drug" is correct, sorry to those who couldn't understand it.
> 
> So, what I gather from some of the posts, this is not an "in demand" profession, so I will continue to explore options.
> 
> Thank you.


Spain has a massive and growing drug problem and is gradually acknowledging that there are people with drink problems too. There are lots of private rehab clinics. I just googled "drug rehab clinics spain" and lots came up. So don´t assume it´s not an in-demand profession and give up on us just yet!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Somebody got out of bed the wrong side! This is 2011 not 1941.


I am stating facts, a lot of Americans are not liked for those very reasons, it is only fair that the OP should be aware of that! In many countries it also applies to Brits!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I am stating facts, a lot of Americans are not liked for those very reasons, it is only fair that the OP should be aware of that! In many countries it also applies to Brits!


I've found that alot of Americans are liked here, probably cos they tend to spend alot of money (or theres the assumption that they do) and partly cos popular films and music are American. But you cant really generalise. I'm not sure which stereotype I like the best out of Brits or American???? I think probably American, cos the stereotypical Brit, bald head, tattoos, earrings, football shirt, holding a beer bottle and behaving badly..... hmm. But you see, its only really the behaving badly bit that can be deemed offensive!!!

Anyway, thats my point Baldi, til you know who you're talking to on a forum like this, its not very fair to jump to conclusions 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I like people who show courtesy and respect to others, regardless of whether they are British, American or Martian.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

The OP clearly and politely said she didn't want you to reply to her posts.




baldilocks said:


> Unfortunately a lot of your predecessors come on here a.... .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brangus said:


> The OP clearly and politely said she didn't want you to reply to her posts.



Since this is a public forum, unfortunately posters cant really decide who they want their replies from. However, if she asks I would be willing to close it

Jo


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Since this is a public forum, unfortunately posters cant really decide who they want their replies from. However, if she asks I would be willing to close it
> 
> Jo


I'd ask you not to close it jo as that just leaves it here for all time. Better to give the opportunity to anyone who thought that their remarks might have been offensive, or even interpreted as being offensive, even though that certainly wasn't their intention to apologise. We all say things at times that on reflection we wish we hadn't.

After all as an open forum it is not only the op who may be offended and an apology earns nothing but respect IMHO 

ps. Sorry if I've offended anyone


----------



## JuJuMN (Mar 8, 2011)

*No Way...far from done*

[
Hey there, Alcalaina:

Thanks so much for the info...very greatly appreciated. No, I am exploring everything I can think of (rehabs, private clinics, schools, etc...), as well as other job options. I've been blessed to have done alot of different things in my life, but my passion is working with people and helping them create the quality of life that they want, which is not often times what they currently have. I'll never give up on helping others, even if for now I need to do something else. I will checck out the options available near me (Barcelona). Have a great day, and again thanks.


QUOTE=Alcalaina;477469]Spain has a massive and growing drug problem and is gradually acknowledging that there are people with drink problems too. There are lots of private rehab clinics. I just googled "drug rehab clinics spain" and lots came up. So don´t assume it´s not an in-demand profession and give up on us just yet![/QUOTE]


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain has a massive and growing drug problem and is gradually acknowledging that there are people with drink problems too. There are lots of private rehab clinics. I just googled "drug rehab clinics spain" and lots came up. So don´t assume it´s not an in-demand profession and give up on us just yet!


Hi there,
Counselling services may not seem to be in great demand from expats but that doesn't mean they don't necessarily need them or wouldn't use them! - especially on the Costa Del Sol. Of course, it’s unlikely to be a big priority for most people at the moment, but some do value this type of service. Online or telephone counselling may be another way of providing such a service – that way you could reach more expat clients in Spain. I know of someone who lives in Galicia that does this.

Furthermore, since many people are seriously affected by the economic crisis, counselling people who are facing a lot of financial pressures may be an idea, if they can afford them of course. I just heard a sad story last week about someone I know who committed suicide after facing severe financial dificulties – perhaps counselling could have helped them.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

A tad harse there baldilocks, I've worked in America and on the whole found them to be a warm, welcoming and friendly people and I've still got two great friends over there who I visit every other year and they come to the UK.

Better chewing gum and nylons than the drunken, old and young slappers and drugged up brits who turn up in Spain and Greece by the plane load every year giving the brits a bad name; we have so much to be proud of 

The OP would have a better chance of working here in the UK where counselling is a growth industry and enjoying her breaks in the nicer parts of Spain, away from the loutish brits.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Would agree with Bob. Ive worked in the states and the people were fantastic! 

Her services could be put to good use here in Aberdeen!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has ever done a survey on levels of alcoholism amongst retired expats?

There seem to be lots of people who start drinking soon after they get up, carry on all day and night and rarely leave their villas. I know of one English couple, he gave her G&Ts like most people make cups of tea, she spent most of her life in a stupour. He died of a heart attack and nobody found them for two days, then she was hospitalised and they discovered she had a massive tumour. Incredibly sad.

I know this could happen anywhere, but it does seem more prevalent amongst those who often list cheap booze as one of the reasons for moving to a new country, and then live their lives as if they are on a permanent holiday. Then eventually they get bored, so they drink more, and so they don´t get round to doing anything positive to relieve the boredom. What a nasty vicious circle.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

TheHendersons said:


> Would agree with Bob. Ive worked in the states and the people were fantastic!
> 
> Her services could be put to good use here in Aberdeen!


And in Spain too! there are worrying numbers of alcoholism and most often the don't seek help, and they probably are unaware that they have a problem at all. I would contact AA or alanon in your area to see if they your skills are employable or if they know how to point you to ther right direction. BUt sadly I suspect that you have to be fluent in Spanish and that given the current job situation not many openings will be available. 

But you don't lose anything for trying.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hitting the booze is a problem for many folk who retire and have no hobbies, something to occupy themselves with be it abroad or in the UK. The problem with many countries though is booze is comparatively cheap so instead of auntie Flo knocking back a couple of glasses of sherry a day she is now knocking back a shed load of Fundador and soda.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> Hitting the booze is a problem for many folk who retire and have no hobbies, something to occupy themselves with be it abroad or in the UK. The problem with many countries though is booze is comparatively cheap so instead of auntie Flo knocking back a couple of glasses of sherry a day she is now knocking back a shed load of Fundador and soda.


I can't imagine doing nothing but drinking all day.Empty minds, empty lives, empty bottles.....
There is a distinction between alcoholism and an excessive drinking habit. though.
Most professionals believe alcoholism cannot be cured as it is very often an inherited disease. Many non-drinking alcoholics will describe themselves as alcoholics and will decline an offer of a beer or whatever with the reply'I don't drink, I'm an alcoholic'.
AA and similar religious-type organisations with 'Twelve Step Plans' play a very useful role but are basically placating an addictive personality with something else to be addicted to.
I often wonder about people who describe living in Spain as 'living the dream'. 
Do people really dream of a life based on sun, sea and sand? If that is seen as the basis of a happy life, no wonder so many hit the bottle out of sheer boredom and disillusion.
People should set themselves a goal in retirement: learn to play the violin, learn to play bridge, go on long walks to keep fit, learn Spanish or Chinese.....
Or read all of 'War and Peace' and 'In Search of Lost Time'. 
Or work for a charity.
Wasting your life in an alcoholic stupour is sad....


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

"Most professionals believe alcoholism cannot be cured as it is very often an inherited disease" Not sure about that one, 'most' would not, a few would and inheritence would be via social conditioning and not genetic.

Your right about filling the void. My own mother (another nurse) stopped working on a Friday and moved to rural Wales Monday...she suffered a complete breakdown within months as she had no daily focus.

I've taken up ham radio and as my mobility improves again I'll be able to travel again and with the good weather coming some camping/ham radio weekends will be calling. I'm also an avid reader and have a mound of books to catchup on  Sitting in the sun (or anywhere else) looking at a bottle is no good for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IMO, Alcohol is an addiction. Some people are more "slaves" to addiction than others and that I think is the inherited issue, not what the addiction is to. I also think its a physical issue, not psychological in most cases
Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcohol is indeed an addiction. There used to be talk of 'addictive personalities' but thats died off a bit in recent years. Grow up surrounded by heavy drinkers/alcoholics is where social conditioning occurs, same with smokers in the family. My ex was a specialist substance abuse nurse for seven years IIRC, tough job in South Wales and it was and is a struggle for her team to cope. Booze and drugs are rampant down here, massive abuse problems, it really is often a case of no jobs and no hope; there is no work here  She left that role a few years ago and that pleased me to be honest, I did sometime fear for her safety. She's working with personality dissorders now and loves the role.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> "Most professionals believe alcoholism cannot be cured as it is very often an inherited disease" Not sure about that one, 'most' would not, a few would and inheritence would be via social conditioning and not genetic.


I've worked with people with experience in the treatment of substance abuse and the 'genetic inheritance' theory is widely held amongst professionals.
The view seems to be that it can only be 'contained'.
I've heard similiar views expressed about deviant sexual behaviour such as paedophilia.
As I have forunately no personal experience of either (apart from working with a colleague who got six months after being caught in Operation Ore) this is second-hand information.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I've worked with people with experience in the treatment of substance abuse and the 'genetic inheritance' theory is widely held amongst professionals.
> The view seems to be that it can only be 'contained'.
> I've heard similiar views expressed about deviant sexual behaviour such as paedophilia.
> As I have forunately no personal experience of either (apart from working with a colleague who got six months after being caught in Operation Ore) this is second-hand information.


I'm sure there's a difference between physical addiction and habitual drinking. Some people can stop smoking or drinking just like that, with few withdrawal symptoms, especially if they are in a completely different social environment. 

I suspect most of the alcohol related problems amongst expats are due to habit rather than addiction, which suggests that counselling might well be able to help.

Provided they first acknowledge they have a problem, that is.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm sure there's a difference between physical addiction and habitual drinking. Some people can stop smoking or drinking just like that, with few withdrawal symptoms, especially if they are in a completely different social environment.
> 
> I suspect most of the alcohol related problems amongst expats are due to habit rather than addiction, which suggests that counselling might well be able to help.
> 
> Provided they first acknowledge they have a problem, that is.


True! There is a huge difference between an alcoholic and a habitual drinker. Are habitual drinkers called dipsomaniacs or something???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm sure there's a difference between physical addiction and habitual drinking. Some people can stop smoking or drinking just like that, with few withdrawal symptoms, especially if they are in a completely different social environment.
> 
> I suspect most of the alcohol related problems amongst expats are due to habit rather than addiction, which suggests that counselling might well be able to help.
> 
> Provided they first acknowledge they have a problem, that is.


Yes, that is the first step which many people won't take.
My mother stopped smoking one night -she was in her mid-seventies - because she had run out of cigarettes and wouldn't go to the shop without washing, doing her hair and changing into 'going out' clothes which at 6pm on a rainy Saturday in winter she couldn't be bothered to do. This after a lifetime of smoking. I'm similar....I used to smoke and just stopped.
Many people who are alcoholics yet 'function' well, hold down a job etc. would be horrified to be described as such.
But such they are...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> True! There is a huge difference between an alcoholic and a habitual drinker. Are habitual drinkers called dipsomaniacs or something???
> 
> Jo xxx


*Dipsomaniac* [ˌdɪpsəʊˈmeɪnɪˌæk] n. (Psychiatry) any person who has an uncontrollable and recurring urge to drink alcohol.

I habitually have an urge for a nice cold beer or a glass of wine but I don't think that makes me a dipsomaniac!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> I've worked with people with experience in the treatment of substance abuse and the 'genetic inheritance' theory is widely held amongst professionals.
> The view seems to be that it can only be 'contained'.
> I've heard similiar views expressed about deviant sexual behaviour such as paedophilia.
> As I have forunately no personal experience of either (apart from working with a colleague who got six months after being caught in Operation Ore) this is second-hand information.


I lived with one, and she is a professional; IIRC its gone out of fashion pretty much as its no real base, replaced to a degree with the social conditioning scenarea I mentioned, same as 'victim personality', the 'Schizphrenic family' etc. Lots of 'label' burning in mental health these days; thankfully its moved on in recent years. If I was still married to her I'd ask her to come and explain it more to you, I nursed from the neck down, she nurses from the neck up as they say. I will ask her if I get the chance what the modern perspective is, I'm going on memories of conversations at rather dull dinner parties and pub meets.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

best of luck to JuJuMN with the job search (and don´t get too upset at baldilocks.... he would have been far worse if you were french)

On the subject of alcoholism, has anyone ever read or even heard of a book called "PHOENIX IN A BOTTLE" by Lilian McDonald? The book details the downward spiral into alcoholism and surprisingly, the climb back to a nortmal life again. There are quite a few surprises in the book... Lilian´s return to being a social drinker and not a "bottle a day drunk"

I know Lilian personally, (she and I came from the same village in Scotland and her family and mine were quite friendly) what came as a massive shock to me was when I got in contact with her and she told me of ,to use her words" the absolute hatered alcohol anonymous has for me, because I published a book that went against their way". I didn´t believe her, so she suggest that I found out for myself, by calling AA,posing as someone who needed help, but mention that I had read the book and wondered if "lifelong abstience" was the only way. I done that and the reaction was incredible. (I was living in Hong Kong at the time and called the local branch) The conversation went like this:

" That person is fraud. Our program is the only one that works. Once you are addicted, you remain an addict for now to you die and if anyone tells you otherwise they are wrong." then he hung up on my call.

I called Lilian and told her what happened and she laughed and said "told you so." and then extended an open invitation to come see her anytime anoffered to have her daughter and friends present to testify she was no longer a drunk

So maybe.. we need counselors who can look at things differently..... it´s worth rembering that there was a time when "experts" were convinced the world was flat and the sun went round the Earth.

Good luck to you JujuMN


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

At the end of the day, people with substance abuse/addiction problems will stop their abusive behaviour when and only when they want to.
All the help in the world is no substitute for willpower.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> At the end of the day, people with substance abuse/addiction problems will stop their abusive behaviour when and only when they want to.
> All the help in the world is no substitute for willpower.


My dad was a raging alcoholic, he used to manage to stop every now and again. His famous catch phrase in our house was "I'll never touch that evil demon again!!" yeah right - til the next time! What seems to happen is that the dependency to alcohol and its mind altering/destroying power takes away any willpower. My dad, in the end couldnt even be bothered to even change his clothes, let alone how to go about seeing a councillor or better still using will power! The only time he'd have any will power to do anything was to shout if my mum hadnt got him more "teachers" and then there was a panic in the house!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> At the end of the day, people with substance abuse/addiction problems will stop their abusive behaviour when and only when they want to.
> All the help in the world is no substitute for willpower.


But effective counselling can help someone realise that they actually do want to stop, and that they do have the willpower to break the cycle. It´s not a substitute for willpower, more a tool to put someone back in control of their life. I´ve seen it happen.

Ex addicts often make the best counsellors.


----------

